# Pack Horse for Hunts/Dragging Deer Out



## True2Spirit (Apr 21, 2005)

I posted this over in the Equine section and think this is a good place as well. 

Does anyone have any experience with packing a horse?

Here's what is going on. My son and I have been doing a lot of ground work with our 3 yr old Gelding. He is every bit of what we had hopes for. Keep in mind, we are learning right a long with him. I had a professional trainer come and give me his feelings on Bo (the horse) recently. Just in case I was too starry eyed, sort of thing. He was impressed with him as well, so now I feel better. (I can be wrapped around a hoof pretty darn easy when it comes to horses.) Anyway, my son and I are looking into a joint venture. There is a great need and opportunity to use Bo as a pack horse, to pack out full deer bodies. We have 1000's of acres of public hunting and the only way to transport the harvest is by physically dragging the deer out, No ATVs or anything motorized can be used. 

So, what would any of you recommend? Bo has pulled small carts before, so he is use to that as well. 

I was thinking making some sort of cart, like the Indians used, without wheels for him to pull behind. There will be downed trees for him to go over and such. 

We will be getting him used to dead deer as well, the smell, the looks and feel of the body. We also are working with him around guns. He is becoming more and more comfortable around the shooting. 

Any suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

One of the main things around here is getting them use to the smell of Blood.They can smell it at a distance and makes them nervous.

big rockpile


----------



## True2Spirit (Apr 21, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> One of the main things around here is getting them use to the smell of Blood.They can smell it at a distance and makes them nervous.
> 
> big rockpile


Yes, very good point! 

Now that deer season is getting into full swing, we should have ample opportunity to see his reaction to the smell of blood. He may not be able to overcome it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

get an orange saddle blanket and halter 

try him on your deer this year and then , put out the word of cource it seems like getting in contact with you would be the problem not to metion if i had to walk out to the nearest road to get you the walk back in and back out i would rather have just drug the dear out 
you would need a map of the area and divide it into sectors so they could give you the sector they were in.hopfully there cell phone would work.


and start shooting around him all the time , I was listening to a radio show where they were talking about the training of horses for use by mounted offices and runners in the civil war that the horse was so used to shooting that the would stand still when a shot went off or carry a rider thru bullets , some wouldn't even thow riders when hit with bullets.

cause you are going to be out there and have a shot go off near by if that make your horse jumpy that is a problem.


----------



## True2Spirit (Apr 21, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> get an orange saddle blanket and halter
> 
> try him on your deer this year and then , put out the word of cource it seems like getting in contact with you would be the problem not to metion if i had to walk out to the nearest road to get you the walk back in and back out i would rather have just drug the dear out
> you would need a map of the area and divide it into sectors so they could give you the sector they were in.hopfully there cell phone would work.
> ...



These are excellent ideas, thank you!!! Blaze orange, a must!!! He was very jittery around the Bow too and now he is calm when they shoot it. This Fall will mostly be getting him accustomed to the timber, sounds and smell, and so forth. It's so fun to work with an animal that wants to please.


----------



## MandersGoaters (Apr 14, 2007)

you have to desensitize(sp?) a horse , get them used to everything, blood, shooting, anything new you want him to do. when I first got my stud at a year old i did everything i could with him (on the ground of course) cause around here you never know whats gonna pop up. i used to take him squirrel hunting with me, i'd let him smell the squirrels and make him "wear" them i'd rub them all over and he was skiddish at first but after a couple times he was okay, then when he turned 2 everything was fair game, i made him do everything any time i went hunting i took him (cause i was able to finally ride him) the hardest thing for me to get him used to was my bow, for some reason he didn't like the sound at all, it took a while for that, my arm and shoulder hurt so bad from shooting it so many times in a week! i don't really know why i did that cause i never take him when i bow hunt LOL oh yeah and the other thing was camo!, he freaked out about that. i guess he thought i was a moving bush! some horses catch on quick while others it takes several times. but the blood smell, i'd try him out on small game them work your way up, but sometimes it doesn't matter, like i said some, it doesn't bother and some it takes a long time for them to get used to it.


----------



## True2Spirit (Apr 21, 2005)

I never thought about the camo effecting a horse, thank you!! Another thing we will try to acclimate!!


----------



## dave85 (Feb 26, 2005)

a travois a couple of times.
Dave


----------



## True2Spirit (Apr 21, 2005)

dave85 said:


> a travois a couple of times.
> Dave


That's what I keep reverting back to in my minds eye. I want to make sure though that there wont be any rubbing on him to promote sores. To allow more of a natural pull while he shifts his body weight and the added weight. 

What has been your experience with a Travois if I may ask? Were you happy with it?


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

I go hunting for deer and black bear up in the state park in the mountains in northern new york. It is a "forever wild" park, no trucks or ATV's. We have used donkeys for the almost four mile pack to our campsite. Two donkeys take our 15x20 tent and the other carries food. Our stuff we are on our own. We have used the to drag deer and bear with mixed results. Smokey the one donkey was used to drag a bear on a travoi and was accidentaly poked in the rump with a wire and he remembers that to this day. Deer he pays no never mind, we kill a bear and we get to the camp and he is peeking out hideing behind a pine tree. We have used plastic childrens sleds on snow with great success. The other donkey you have to keep from turning around to chew on the animal. We also have just tied deer to the pack saddle and got them out that way. As for safety we put cow bells on their necks for the trips to and from the road. Good luck with the venture!
Tad


----------



## dave85 (Feb 26, 2005)

True2Spirit said:


> That's what I keep reverting back to in my minds eye. I want to make sure though that there wont be any rubbing on him to promote sores. To allow more of a natural pull while he shifts his body weight and the added weight.
> 
> What has been your experience with a Travois if I may ask? Were you happy with it?


first time, I cut 2 long poles, probably 20', crossed them at the saddle horn,tied there. Lashed 2 other poles across those behind the horse, spread enough to miss horse hips/legs and laced rope across those to hold the deer.
Poles were too spread out and kept gettin hung up.

The next time, I tied my poles together at the saddle end with about 36" of rope and hung that over the tree/horn. that put my poles lower on the horse and out enough that I did not need as much angle at the back. then I ran a rope from each forward end of the poles down to the breast strap to take most of the pull.
This was spur of the minute 30 years ago. This was an older mare I bought out of the killer pen that turned out to be a superbly broke horse, would do anything. When I found out I could shoot around/off her I thought I had it made. But she would not let me load a dead deer.
We're talking about a 60# Blacktail buck here. And after I rigged the travois, I still wound up walking, leading the mare.  
I think a travois or a polyethelene toboggan would be better in the woods than a cart.
Good luck, let us know what you work out. The idea has merit.
Dave


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I forgot about Camo.We have people riding Horses around us all the time,I was Turkey Hunting,full Camo,a Girl was coming down the trail,her Horse spoted me and went nuts.Another guy got ahold of the Horse and got it settled down.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh another thing I know a Local Poacher that will use his Mule,the Mule will spot a Deer before this Guy.He says he has shot alot of Deer the Mule has spotted that he never would have gotten.

big rockpile


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

why drag the animal out??just use a set of paniers(sp).this way the animal is less stressed over the drag affect of a pull .all he has to worry about is walking over logs then.it wil be safer for you and him...IMHO.look at serious guides how they do it...they pack it..not dragging it.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
Also remember that not everyone who hunts has good sence and there are some nuts out there that will shoot your horse and swear it was a deer.

bumpus
.


----------



## True2Spirit (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow, you all have been terrific help, thank you!!!

Dave - Excellent idea about the toboggan!!

My son and I are going to work with Bo most of the day. We are pumped!! We will be starting with the smells, we have a few dead carcasses laying around too, (taxidermy), taking him into the timber, and adding weight on his back and also messing with his saddle, breast strap. 

I'm taking the camera, just in case!! 

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

lisa....just one more thought...i have worked horses in the woods logging and when you go through thick stuff...well sometimes a limb gets loaded and hits the horse...like a switch...you know..the kind that hits you in the ear on a cold morning...lol..get him use to little hits from small brush that gets "loaded"...just a thgouht.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

True2Spirit said:


> Wow, you all have been terrific help, thank you!!!
> 
> Dave - Excellent idea about the toboggan!!
> 
> ...


If you use a flash on your camera get ready for a stampede 
of a run away horse.

bumpus


----------



## True2Spirit (Apr 21, 2005)

elkhound said:


> lisa....just one more thought...i have worked horses in the woods logging and when you go through thick stuff...well sometimes a limb gets loaded and hits the horse...like a switch...you know..the kind that hits you in the ear on a cold morning...lol..get him use to little hits from small brush that gets "loaded"...just a thgouht.



Yes, very good thought, thank you!! This will be a learning experience for all involved!! LOL 



bumpus said:


> If you use a flash on your camera get ready for a stampede
> of a run away horse.
> 
> bumpus


I have a digital camera, hardly no sound or flash. Besides, Mr. Bodacious is a camera hog, he LOVES his picture taken, he even poses!! LOL


----------



## True2Spirit (Apr 21, 2005)

It went very good today. The most concern was being on top of a hill entering the timber. He became very spooked and you could tell he felt vulnerable. I should have taken the pony with to give him more security. We have ridden him in the timber before, but with other horses. Other than that, he came through like a champ. Obviously, this packing will become next years goal!  This will allow him another year of maturity along with us working consistently with him. 

Son and I did get one of the deer blinds out in the field, all decorated with natural camo. I wish I would have remembered the camera. We did some scouting, saw some impressive rubs...wow! Oh, and made some cans do some dancing with the .22 and my Dad's .38 Special Detective. Bo barely flinched, more improvement noted. Also, shot the re curve. If anyone knows of someone wanting to sell their re curve, keep us in mind. We are looking for 50-60 lbs one in good condition. This will be used to hunt with. Son is not finding the challenge in compound anymore. Guess that's what happens when you've been shooting since 4? LOL


----------

